# Uber Partner App on a jailbroken iPhone



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

With the new jailbreak for iOS 8.3, here is a YouTube video on how to bypass the Uber Partner App jailbreak detection.






My iPhone 6 Plus is jailbroken on iOS 8.3 and I can certify that it works

Enjoy


----------

